# Fall Trackrock Hammer-in 2017



## Anvil Head (Aug 20, 2017)

Not all great knives are hammered from steel!
(see below)
Fall Trackrock Benefit Knife
Handcrafted and donated by my good friend and exceptional flint knapper Benjie Cronic.
The 6” blade is knapped from India Bloodstone with an antler handle and comes with display stand shown.
It will be on display during the Hammer-in.

We raffle off a custom hand made knife at each event. Proceeds go to Scottish Rite Childrens’ Hospital in Atlanta, GA
Tickets are $10.00 – you do not have to be present to win (but you really need to see this in person, it’s a beauty!)


#33   Trackrock Hammer-in  Fall 2017

Date:            Weekend of Sept 29th & 30th                 
Location:      Trackrock Campground, Blairsville, GA                          
Directions:   WWW.TRACKROCK.COM  706-745-2420              
Best News:     Open to all & no admission fees!
Activities:     Bladesmithing, Hawk forging, Leather Crafting, Anything Knife Related

Who: Anyone interested in knives, knife making, hawks, leather work, collecting, trading, etc. Watch, meet and talk talented bladesmiths, master leather craftsmen, collectors, etc.
See old discarded steel, scrap metal, wood and bone transformed into functional works of art.

General: Craftsmen from several states, finished knives on display, collections on display, etc.
This is a Family oriented event so:

Behave! 
No unsafe or reckless behavior will be tolerated.

Additional:   “Iron in the Hat” event Saturday to help fund event. Please bring usable item for this event.  A chance to pick up valuable plunder - knifemaking materials, parts and pieces. Strictly voluntary, participation encouraged.  

Charity Knife Raffle:   Custom knife will be on display during the event and drawing will be Saturday pm. Proceeds go to St. Jude Children’s Research Hospital or Scottish Rite (here in Atlanta)

Accommodations:   Full hook-up & primitive camping available (check web site), Trackrock is an excellent campground and very well maintained. Several motels near: Blairsville and Young Harris. 

Catered BBQ plate on site Saturday lunch – Pricing subject to caterer’s expenses.

Please contact me via pm if you wish to participate, or need any further information.           
Carl Rechsteiner


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 21, 2017)

that dang Benjie is almost a sorry as I am ....


all kidding aside , you won't find a better friend that Benjie , I love him like a brother .... and he does do some mighty fine work ....


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 8, 2017)

He's one of those "Blessed Connections" we so seldom make these days. Very fine and talented gentleman.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2017)

Wish I could make it.


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 23, 2017)

Next weekend!


----------



## flyrod444 (Sep 27, 2017)

I plan on making it on Sunday.
Jack


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 27, 2017)

Not much happening on Sunday Jack. Most are just striking their tents and packing up. Very few will be doing any forging (hard to load a hot forge for the trip home).


----------



## flyrod444 (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up, makes sense. Not sure I'll make it Saturday since WCU has mountain heritage day then which is only a mile from my house and I haven't missed it in years.
Jack


----------



## blakefallin (Sep 28, 2017)

Me and the family will be there camping this weekend.  My 7 year old son and I have been interested in getting into blacksmithing so we are really looking forward to it!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Oct 2, 2017)

I'd like to thank Carl and the ownership of trackrock for putting on another great event. My family really enjoys it. If you've never been I'd highly recommend you come check it out. Thx again


----------



## blakefallin (Oct 2, 2017)

Like to say a big thanks as well! It was our first time and we had a blast!  Will definitely try and make it back in March.


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 3, 2017)

Always good to have new faces Blake. 
I think WalkinBoss's daughter, Lily, is working on getting the whole family swinging hammers (Mom was doing pretty good on that spike bottle opener).


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 4, 2017)

Well you folks that didn't take the time to visit with Dirk Loot at his little photo booth out in the middle of the sun on Friday, just missed out on meeting quite an interesting individual for sure. Recently moved here from SoAfrica and now lives in Cumming, GA.
He is an extremely gifted knife maker and photographer. He can even make my knives look good.


----------

